

Learning Bites: smarter in 5 minutes a day - rjhermans
https://medium.com/@achieved_co/learning-bites-smarter-in-5-minutes-a-day-3c6ffe4ab27e

======
ColinWright
My thought processes ...

    
    
        Sounds fantastic - just what I need, I'm
        going to sign up immedia...
    
        Oh.  It's an app.

